# Ford f250 stuck in 4wd low.....



## markmess2000 (Jul 17, 2005)

I was switched into 4wd low and parked... I then didnt need 4wd I turned the switch and it stayed in 4wd low..... I cant get it out ..... so I took the "motor" that switches it into and out of 4wd off the transfer case.. and manually switched it.... anyone ever have a problem like this what was the result?


----------



## theturfsurfer (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't want to assume but you did have the transmission in neutral when you tried to shift back. I have forgotten to do this before. Only easy thing I can think of.


----------



## markmess2000 (Jul 17, 2005)

*reply*

I dont remember... but I have done this before and not had it in neutral
this time I know I did try it in park, and in drive... I have been rolling and switched out of 4wd.... I shouldn't???


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

markmess2000 said:


> I was switched into 4wd low and parked... I then didnt need 4wd I turned the switch and it stayed in 4wd low..... I cant get it out ..... so I took the "motor" that switches it into and out of 4wd off the transfer case.. and manually switched it.... anyone ever have a problem like this what was the result?


I have a 02 that does this almost everytime I use low range, I also have a ell of a time getting it to lock into low. a lot of times it never does.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Most times 4-Lo on any vehicle I've had engages/disengages better with the transmission in neutral and rolling from like 3-5MPH.


----------

